# كلمات تركية في اللهجات العربية: قندرة / كندرة + طز!



## Silky_Sword

من أشهر الكلمات التركية في اللهجات العربية المشرقية هي كلمتي قندرة (حذاء) -كما تُلفظ بين العراقيين- أو كندرة (كما تُلفظ في فلسطين، ولا أظنها معروفة في سوريا ولبنان!)، وكذلك كلمة طز!

كلمة ’طز‘ تعني ’ملح‘ بالتركية، وقد تحول معناها في اللهجات العربية المشرقية (ومنه انتقلت للمغاربية ربما) بسبب قصة طريفة تتعلق بجابي الضرائب التركي العثماني الذي كان لا يفرض الضريبة على منتجات الناس البسطاء من الملح، فكانوا إذا أرادوا له أن ينصرف عنهم دون أن يفرض على بعض شوالاتهم الضريبة، يقولون له ’توز! توز!‘ بمعنى: ’هذا ملح، فانصرف عنا ولا تفرض علينا الضريبة!‘، وبمرور الوقت صار المراد من استعمال الكلمة هو مجرد ’إنصرف‘ أو ’حل عنا‘ أو ’غور‘ (وهو ما كان يريده العرب من جابي الضرائب التركي)


----------



## Mahaodeh

حسب علمي، كلمة طزّ لا تعني الملح بالتركية، بل تعني الإست، ومنا كلمة $$طيز$$ الشائعة بين معظم اللهجات العربية.

على كل حال، ما هو سؤالك هنا؟ ما هو الموضوع الذي تريده؟ حسب شروط المنتدى عليك فتح موضوع واحد لكل كلمة ولا يُسمح بموضوع يسرد قائمة طويلة من الكلمات - والكلمات التركية في العربية العاميّة كثيرة. أرجو أن تكون أكثر تحديدا.


----------



## Silky_Sword

هل يُفترض من المواضيع الجديدة أن تكون بمثابة أسئلة موجهة للأعضاء فقط؟؟؟

حاولت قدر الإمكان فهم و’هضم‘ القائمة الطويلة من ’الإرشادات‘ الظاهرة قبل فتح موضوع جديد، فإن فشلت، فاعذروني، ولكن أرى أن الشروط متشددة جداً لفتح موضوع جديد!!! 13 سنة في ساحات الحوار ولم أقف قبل اليوم على قائمة بمثل تلك في الممنوع والمسموح عند فتح موضوع جديد!


----------



## Mahaodeh

لا، ليس سؤال بمعنى أن تسأل "ما هذا" ولكن على الأقل شيء ما نستطيع أن نرد عليه أو نتناقش به. معظم مواضيعك كانت كذلك، حتى وإن لم تكن سؤالا إلا أنها على الأقل بصيغة "هذا رأيي، فما رأيكم".


----------



## Silky_Sword

فإذن أنا لا أطلب سوى أرائكم، إن كنتم توافقون ما كتبته أم لا. لا يجب أن يتحول كل موضوع لنقاش طويل 

أحياناً كثيرة أريد فقط نشر معلومة صغيرة، ولا يهمني إن نتج عنها نقاش أم لا.


----------



## cherine

silky_sword said:


> أحياناً كثيرة أريد فقط نشر معلومة صغيرة، ولا يهمني إن نتج عنها نقاش أم لا.


 للأسف، هذا هي كيفية عمل منتدانا. الأساس في الموضوعات أن تأخذ شكل نقاش، أو أسئلة وردود. ولا تنسَ أن المنتدى هو في الأساس مكان ملحَق بالمعاجم التي يقدمها الموقع، ويجب أن يُؤخذ هذا في الاعتبار عند فتح المواضيع وكتابة الردود، لضمان النظام وتسهيل الوصول إلى المعلومة.

بالنسبة للإرشادات، نأسف لطولها لكن الهدف الوحيد منها هو ضمان النظام وتجنُّب تحوُّل المنتدى إلى ساحة من الساحات العديدة المتاحة بالفعل على الإنترنت لتقديم مجال للحوارات المفتوحة.

وشكرًا لتفهُّمك.

شيرين
مديرة بالمنتدى


----------



## Silky_Sword

cherine said:


> للأسف، هذا هي كيفية عمل منتدانا. الأساس في الموضوعات أن تأخذ شكل نقاش، أو أسئلة وردود. ولا تنسَ أن المنتدى هو في الأساس مكان ملحَق بالمعاجم التي يقدمها الموقع، ويجب أن يُؤخذ هذا في الاعتبار عند فتح المواضيع وكتابة الردود، لضمان النظام وتسهيل الوصول إلى المعلومة.
> 
> بالنسبة للإرشادات، نأسف لطولها لكن الهدف الوحيد منها هو ضمان النظام وتجنُّب تحوُّل المنتدى إلى ساحة من الساحات العديدة المتاحة بالفعل على الإنترنت لتقديم مجال للحوارات المفتوحة.
> 
> وشكرًا لتفهُّمك.
> 
> شيرين
> مديرة بالمنتدى



حسن إذن. ’آسفين يا حضرة المديرة‘  أعاننا الله على الالتزام بذلك. أرجو فقط أن تقدِّرونا فلا تطردونا بسرعة إن خرقنا هذا القانون دون قصد منا.


----------

